# intensidad maxima salida puerto paralelo



## taner (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola chicos soy nuevo en este foro, y me gustaria comentaros una duda que tengo:

Estoy preparando una segunda interface para mi proyecto billy http://tanerbilly.blogspot.com/2007_09_01_archive.html

Segun estoy leyendo en vuestro foro, para separalo del circuito, soleis utilizar bufers, como el 74244, o el 74245. Segun leo en los datasheets, estos bufers suelen tener una intensidad de entrada de 15-25 mA, y segun tengo entendido el puerto, solo tiene una salida de 2,6 mA

No afectara eso al puerto?

O es que a variado la intensidad de salida maxima en los puertos nuevos ?

Gracias por la respuesta que sea

Voy a mirarme muy a fondo este foro, teneis muchas cosas interesantes


----------



## El nombre (Abr 7, 2008)

TEndrías que leer bien el datasheet. Voy a contestarte tirando de mis recuerdos.

Depende de lo que coloques entre el 74 y el siguiente número (suelen ser letras) tendrás un consumo u otro. 

Para mi que ni los "a pelo" consumian tanto. Colocale un Ls  a ver su consumo y te animo a que coloques otras letras para ver si te sorprendes.

Saludos


----------



## taner (Abr 9, 2008)

El problema es que igual me pierdo un poco con ciertos datasheets, 
estaba mirardo ouput current, en vez de input current

El 74ls245, veo que tiene un input high current de 0,1 mircroamperios
aunque necesito que sea 74hc, porque necesito señal ttl de 5v en algunas partes de circuito

Gracias por la duda razonable, me ha echo ver mejor


----------



## taner (Abr 10, 2008)

perdonad que continue, pero le he puesto un M74hc245iR de ST
i veo que sigue sin coger datos, pero si le doy positivo directo me lo coje, pero chupando 100 mA

¿Me falla el puerto,?¿ porque segun las caracteristicas deberia de chupar como maximo 26 mA ?

Ahi queda eso a ver si me contestais


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2008)

Mejor pillate un 74hct540 o 541, vienen con las patillas bien ordenadas, te sera mas facil controlar el tema del cableado y es lo mismo.


----------



## taner (Abr 11, 2008)

he mirado el datasheet, y mas o menos es lo mismo, el que tiene las salidas opuestas, es el 74hc244, 

Aunque el problema que he visto, es que no se si es que esta quemado o no, (lo mirare en otro ordenador por si a caso), consigo darle entrada, a traves de intensidad, o sea si le doy pequeños pulsos de 5V directos lo lee, so pena de consumir 100mA por bite, y eso es una exageracion. con un puerto d masxima 26 mA

He provado a darle el 5ª bit a la direccion de control, y ni eso,

Saco datos bien en 0x378, leo control bien en 0x37A , saco datos por control en 0x37A, leo y saco bien en 0x378, pero no consigo leer en 0x378 dando la señal desde el exterior, cuando le pongo un 74245, le da señal, pero parece que quiere chupar demasiado, y la salida se le queda en 2,45, si quito el conector del db25, la señal se queda en 5V

No se si es defecto del puerto o que es, pero las salidas van bien
Ya no se me ocurre nada
A ver si alguien tiene alguna idea


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 11, 2008)

Si querés probar el puerto paralelo, a las salidas poné leds (de 3 o 5mm) en serie con una resistencia de 1k y tiene que prender cuando ponés a 1 las salidas (menos ciertos bits que están invertidos, creo que el 7mo del 378 es uno).



Salu2!


----------



## taner (Abr 12, 2008)

Para las salidas no tengo ningun problema, ya que ya tengo una placa echa para sacar datos a traves de un 74245 y uln2803a

Los datos de salida desde D0, a D7 los tengo controlados, con ese circuito
Los datos de salida de control, los tengo controlados con un circuito de 74245 y unos leds
Los datos de entrada de estado los tengo controlados con un 74245 y resistencias a la entrada de este
El puerto lo tengo configurado en la bios como ECC+EPP 1.9
Tengo activado el bit 5 de control a 1
lo que me esta contrariando es la intensidad que necesita ese puerto para la entrada, que es de alrededor de 100 mA

Eso no es normal, y creo que hasta es malo

Estoy viendo en VIA.com a ver que saco,


----------

